# training an older cockatiel?



## memesoso (Nov 10, 2007)

hi,iam considering ownin
a tiel at least 3 yrs old
from the petstore n it has some
issues with humans, how should i train to be come
less afraid?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Let it adjust for 1-2 weeks then you can slowly gain the cockatiel's trust, put your hand in the cage and hold some millet and see if he eats out of your hand and he would slowly get use to you!! I would also get his wings clipped that way it will be easier and safer to handle him!! Try keeping the cage open and wait a few mins for him to come out then he will jump out and be dependent and want you to hold him, they are more comfortable while out of the cage for you to hold them as it is not as frighting because otherwise they think you are a threat cause thats what animals would do is reach in a cage to grab them. I have tamed tiels that are scared of you or your hands, one tiel was a 5 month old and still needs taming at 9 months and the other is 12 years old and he was tamed!! I have a tiel named Ivory and she is very tame now and I only had her since April 2008 and she was a aviary bird so I thought she never would tame!! Well good luck and Feel free to message me questions!! Melissa


----------



## DevonLee (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the same issue as you do. I got a cockatiel from Petco....a beautiful Lutino but was terrified of people and if you even got near the cage it would run around freaking out. Thankfully not much of a biter. I was soo discouraged but now she is sitting on my shoulder and has mellowed out quite a bit. This is what I did. First of all I left her alone to get used to my house and the noises etc. for aout 2 weeks. During this time I would often sit near her cage and talk quietly just so she got used to my presence. After that I got her favorite treat and held it inside the cage for five minutes or so several times a day until she finally started eating from my hand. This took weeks by the way!!! Then I started leaving the cage door open all the time and coaxed her to eat from my hand outside the cage...this also took time. After this I kind of caught her....brought her to another room and taught her the step up command. So now after two months or so...she will step up on my hand...eat milet spray from my hand. She even steps up on my children. Oh and the main thing is clipp the wings before you do any of this! Everyday is still a work in progress and she is still afraid of people but is warming up slowly. I make sure I sepend time with her everyday AWAY from the cage but it took us awhile to get to that point. Good luck with your bird.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good advice already but I'd like to add...one way to get your bird accustomed to you it to sit near the cage and read aloud in a soft voice. Childrens books are good for this and in fact read as if you were reading to a child. You have to at least sound interesting. Don't stare at your bird as that makes them uncomfortable. It seems as if the others have given you good steps to follow after the initial getting used to you stage.


----------

